# Did Retroarch mess up my Xbox? Help!



## Ark9 (May 22, 2022)

I'm still not sure if this was my fault or not, but ever since installing Retroarch and Durango FTP (retail mode) on my Xbox Series S a few days ago, ALL my Xbox games have been crashing on loading 100% of the time. This MIGHT sound like a coincidence but it would be very strange: everything was working fine immediately before and not working immediately after, and I had been using this console without issues for about 6 months. No other changes were made to the settings, setup or anything else.
I am now half convinced that (although I followed a guide) I may have made some mistakes tranferring files via FTP or managing folders, and consequently messed up the internal storage.
Is this even possible? Any suggestions?


Additional information:
-All games are affected, including Game Pass games, purchased games and even free demos
-Changing user profiles does not resolve the issue
-Cloud gaming, however, works as normal
-One game in particular shows a "failed to load map" error before crashing, adding to my theory that failing to read from the SSD is the issue


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2022)

What did you do with Durango ftp?  Delete something?


----------



## Ark9 (May 24, 2022)

I did delete some files via FTP (Filezilla), but only within folders created by the Retroarch and Durango apps' installation. They were files I had previously added. I also managed to successfully test Retroarch with a few different cores, so all locations seemed to be correct.

I have since tried a full factory reset, which should have deleted any corrupted or misplaced files I think? But nothing's changed: I can install games an updates without issue, but any loading makes them crash.
It's as if only "reading from" the drive is the problem. Is this even theoretically possible?


----------



## godreborn (May 24, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> I did delete some files via FTP (Filezilla), but only within folders created by the Retroarch and Durango apps' installation. They were files I had previously added. I also managed to successfully test Retroarch with a few different cores, so all locations seemed to be correct.
> 
> I have since tried a full factory reset, which should have deleted any corrupted or misplaced files I think? But nothing's changed: I can install games an updates without issue, but any loading makes them crash.
> It's as if only "reading from" the drive is the problem. Is this even theoretically possible?


are these on an xbox formatted drive?  it's possible the drive is the problem, I guess.


----------



## Ark9 (May 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> are these on an xbox formatted drive?  it's possible the drive is the problem, I guess.



It's on the Xbox's own internal SSD, so it's not like I can ignore it. Still no idea how just using Durango could cause problems like these though.

What's annoying is it feels like there should be some way to undo the damage without going through all the procedure of sending the console in for repairs and risk getting a different/worse/equally unusable unit.


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

I don't know if there's a way to reinstall the firmware, but I might look into that


----------



## Ark9 (May 25, 2022)

There is a way to reinstall the OS via flash drive. I might as well try that too, thanks.


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

I hope it works for you.  Btw, if you have an hdd set as media, you won't have to ftp anything for Retroarch.  It's drive D for retail and drive E for dev mode.  That's what it'll be assigned on the system.


----------



## fringle (May 26, 2022)

It may just be coincidental that it happened at the same time as messing with retroarch but it sounds like your ssd is possibly going bad.  Any chance you can get your hands on an external storage addon and test to see if they load from there?  If it also happens with xbox 360 games you could just try an external hdd to rule it out.  One game I know of that is a series x/s game that works on an external hdd is Ori and the will of the wisps so if you happen to own that game you could put it on an external hdd and see if loads.


----------



## fringle (May 26, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> There is a way to reinstall the OS via flash drive. I might as well try that too, thanks.


There is with the series x by doing a full shut down.  Pressing and holding the sync and eject buttons and then press the power button.  But with the series s not having an eject button I'm unsure how this can be accomplished.

Edit:  Just found this on the xbox site

*Note* The Xbox Series S and the Xbox One S All-Digital Edition do not have *Eject* buttons. You can bring up the Xbox Startup Troubleshooter on this console by holding only the *Pair* button (steps 3 and 4) and then pressing the *Xbox* button .

So just hold the sync/pair button and press the power button.  Keep holding the sync/pair button until you get the troubleshooter menu.


----------



## MrWhosHacking (Jun 7, 2022)

I had same problem the only way to fix it is to have and hhd and move all games and reformat it you be good


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 10, 2022)

I finally got a chance to try the offline update, but unfortunately nothing changed.

It's so weird that everything seems to work as normal except when games need to load data. I guess I'll never know what caused it even if I send it back to Microsoft since they don't report what they fix.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> I finally got a chance to try the offline update, but unfortunately nothing changed.
> 
> It's so weird that everything seems to work as normal except when games need to load data. I guess I'll never know what caused it even if I send it back to Microsoft since they don't report what they fix.


I'm not sure what could be wrong then.  the series x does seem to be a bit buggy though.  I can't even use remote play with mine, so I have an ethernet cable (coming today) that I plan to hook up just to make sure it's not interference.  I was on the phone with microsoft for about two hours a few days ago, so I told them that's what I was going to do about remote play.  anyway, you should call microsoft, tell them you installed an app and now everything is crashing.  I don't know if they'll care that it was retroarch, but don't mention it.  I would delete it before sending it in, but that's kinda obvious.  you can set up a warranty claim without speaking to someone.  I saw the link on their webpage for xbox related stuff.


----------



## fringle (Jun 10, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> I finally got a chance to try the offline update, but unfortunately nothing changed.
> 
> It's so weird that everything seems to work as normal except when games need to load data. I guess I'll never know what caused it even if I send it back to Microsoft since they don't report what they fix.


If you can open it up and hook the SSD up to a pc and basically wipe it and start over, it could just happen to be corrupted data that the update isn't removing.  Either that or there is a bad block some where on the ssd and removing and deleting files happened to uncover it.  If you are able to hook it up to a pc, you should be able to follow one of the guides for the xbox one hdd replacement as I'm thinking it's the same procedure.  Just back it up first and then treat it as a new drive.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2022)

the ssd may be soldered to the motherboard like it is with the ps5.  I think that's why they use an expansion slot for both systems.


----------



## fringle (Jun 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the ssd may be soldered to the motherboard like it is with the ps5.  I think that's why they use an expansion slot for both systems.


No they are removable unlike the PS5.  

Here's the guide I followed to upgrade my One X hdd a couple of years ago.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/xbox-on...-size-drive-that-works-on-any-console.496212/


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 10, 2022)

fringle said:


> it could just happen to be corrupted data that the update isn't removing.  Either that or there is a bad block some where on the ssd and removing and deleting files happened to uncover it.



From what I've tested so far this seems the most likely situation.
Which leads me to a dumb question: what would happen if I tried to delete all the folders I have access to via FTP? I'm assuming it won't actually let me do that to all the files but could it end up restoring some corrupted data or is it just a terrible idea?

Thanks to all of you for the suggestions by the way.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm not sure what might happen.  I know with the ps3, you could delete all of dev_blind and still recover.


----------



## fringle (Jun 11, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> From what I've tested so far this seems the most likely situation.
> Which leads me to a dumb question: what would happen if I tried to delete all the folders I have access to via FTP? I'm assuming it won't actually let me do that to all the files but could it end up restoring some corrupted data or is it just a terrible idea?
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the suggestions by the way.


Deleting anything from the internal SSD without backing it up first is just asking for further trouble imho.  If you want to delete anything create a folder structure on your pc similar to what the Xbox hdd is and dump what's in those folders first.  That way if something goes terribly wrong you can possibly restore it with your pc.  If your pc has a spare m.2 slot I'd just put it in, back it up, wipe it and rebuild it.  It is possible that deleting files, would delete a system file and render the xbox unbootable and then your only option would be to put it in a pc to get it back to a working state.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 11, 2022)

I think I've found something relevant in an old post on another forum (not sure if I can link it?):



> if you use FTP to transfer over folder structures such as a fully prepared PCSX2 folder as described above, make sure to first recreate the full folder structure on you Xbox's system folder.
> 
> if you ftp over folders like that, the files will end up in wrong folders and completely ruin your structure, which will mean that you'll have issues launching PS2 games.
> 
> recreate the folders and then FTP the files inside them one by one to be save, else you might have to troubleshoot over and over until your files are all placed correctly



Which made me realize the PS2 core was the one I had trouble with. I transferred some files and games in an attempt to make it work, then deleted them, and that's probably when the problems started. 
At some point I also tried to restore Retroarch's config with the apposite option and it crashed, which I thought was weird.

Then I thought a full factory reset would fix the issue by wiping/rebuilding the SSD but... apparently not?
Now I'm trying to find what the entire file structure should look like out of the box so I can compare it to mine, but no luck so far.


----------



## fringle (Jun 11, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> I think I've found something relevant in an old post on another forum (not sure if I can link it?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best way I could think of is to create a folder on your PC called Xbox.  Inside this folder create different folders for each drive letter you see when you ftp to the xbox.  Then use ftp to transfer the contents of those folders to the folders you created on the pc.

Everything should be as it is out of the box if you did a factory reset.  If you have a friend with a series s and they are willing to let you open their console you could clone their working drive to yours.  When you put the newly cloned drive into your xbox, do a factory reset and it should be as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 11, 2022)

That's true but no Series S or X among my friends unfortunately, that's why I'm searching the internet.
And I don't feel confident taking the SSD out of my Xbox, I might damage something or void the warranty.

For now I'll try finding an alternative solution.


----------



## fringle (Jun 11, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> That's true but no Series S or X among my friends unfortunately, that's why I'm searching the internet.
> And I don't feel confident taking the SSD out of my Xbox, I might damage something or void the warranty.
> 
> For now I'll try finding an alternative solution.


Not sure what country you are from but in North America opening a console for repairs no longer voids the warranty.   Although if it's still within the MS warranty period it may be worth sending it in and having them service it.  I've sent about 10 "questionable" 360's in for RROD and only once did they send a console back not repaired.  It may also be possible that someone somewhere would be willing to image a stock drive for you.  If I had access to a desktop with a spare M.2 slot I'd rip my kids S apart and do it.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

I also just had a thought.  Is it possible the error or issue is profile specific.  Any chance you could create a "dummy" account and see if it can load games?


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 12, 2022)

fringle said:


> I also just had a thought.  Is it possible the error or issue is profile specific.  Any chance you could create a "dummy" account and see if it can load games?



I've already tried that (and deleting my main account), but it didn't work.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> I've already tried that (and deleting my main account), but it didn't work.


Damn, That's a bummer.  I'm curious if I backed up my games and restored my series x if FTPing the contents of the drives and then getting them to you so you can ftp them and overwrite what's there would help.  Which drive was it that you were deleting files from?  Maybe you only need one of the partitions.  Does durango FTP still work?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

a partition can't be deleted if that's what you mean.  I don't know if restoring someone else's files would work.  it might be dangerous without know what exactly is missing or corrupted.  you should just use an external drive.  it's much easier to update with one, because unless you put the files in a different local folder. they'll be deleted.  dev mod does give you the option to put them in a folder in windowsapps or developmentkits (can't remember), so they don't get deleted when updating.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

btw, I had factory reset my system due to a problem with remote play (turns out, it's my router).  anyway, retroarch was reset to default settings, and nothing was even installed in dev mode, so it wiped that.  I got everything back, and for retroarch, all I had to do was replace the retroarch config file.  keep a separate one for dev mode and retail, because external is drive E in devmode and drive D in retail.  drive D is the developer's partition in devmode, and afaik, will be your local folder, I think.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> a partition can't be deleted if that's what you mean.  I don't know if restoring someone else's files would work.  it might be dangerous without know what exactly is missing or corrupted.  you should just use an external drive.  it's much easier to update with one, because unless you put the files in a different local folder. they'll be deleted.  dev mod does give you the option to put them in a folder in windowsapps or developmentkits (can't remember), so they don't get deleted when updating.


A partition could be deleted but not from within the xbox eco system but one could delete all the files that are not in use within said partition if they accidentally clicked the wrong button in filezilla or any ftp client.  And as long as the systems are on the same update or system version as long as the files being restored aren't user specific I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't think that's what's happened though.  the apps are separated into their own folders in local host, so why would it affect all games and apps?


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't think that's what's happened though.  the apps are separated into their own folders in local host, so why would it affect all games and apps?


Possibly thought they were deleting retroarch files but accidentally deleted something else.  I know I've accidentally deleted many times something I wasn't suppose to.  I'm just usually well prepared for my own stupidity by creating backups before I delete anything that might be critical.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyway I have dumped the contents of my LOCALFOLDER and it's only 328mb.  If you're interested to try it I can send you a link in a pm.  I didn't include my retroarch folders or anything though Just the folders that aren't user specific.


Edit to add system version:
This is my system version so if this is something you want to try make sure it matches this before proceeding.
OS version
10.0.22000.4970 (xb_flt_2206co.220525-2200)
Shell version
2206.0.2205.19001


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

retroarch may be on the Q partition actually, considering when it saves the config file it mentions it being on Q.  it's part of local host, where the only file that can't be backed up to external is the retroarch config (the main one), but you can copy it and replace it.  when I factory reset my system, retroarch acted as though it had never been booted up, so I had to download all the assets and files for it, then pasted my backed up copy of the config file.  I think the retroarch config is also in Q in devmode.  they just seem to be in separate folders.  my retail version says retroarch in the folder name with a long string of letters and numbers, but dev mode does not.  it's just a long string of letters and numbers.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

just thought of this.  one option he might have is to wipe the drive by telling it to format.  when you restore the system to factory defaults, it asks you if you want to keep your games and apps.  I'm assuming it's formatting the drive.  it's pretty drastic, but xbox stores saves on cloud automatically without a subscription.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> retroarch may be on the Q partition actually, considering when it saves the config file it mentions it being on Q.  it's part of local host, where the only file that can't be backed up to external is the retroarch config (the main one), but you can copy it and replace it.  when I factory reset my system, retroarch acted as though it had never been booted up, so I had to download all the assets and files for it, then pasted my backed up copy of the config file.  I think the retroarch config is also in Q in devmode.  they just seem to be in separate folders.  my retail version says retroarch in the folder name with a long string of letters and numbers, but dev mode does not.  it's just a long string of letters and numbers.


The Q drive in retail mode for me is just my user folders for mine and my kids accounts.  Similar to the windows layout of the users folder.  Nothing app specific in it from what I can tell.  

As for the drives being formatted, it's possible for some of the partitions to be formatted but it would be impossible for the entire system to be formatted.  If it was you would need a usb stick with your current system version on it everytime it's wiped and would have to start it from some sort of recovery process that would be built into it's BIOS as there would be nothing left on the drive to start the restore.

I think of it kind of like restoring windows, unless you force it to format your drive and boot from a usb stick the drive never gets truly wiped.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

that's is only hope.  your suggestion requires durango ftp.  if all apps and games are crashing, that is not an option.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 12, 2022)

fringle said:


> Anyway I have dumped the contents of my LOCALFOLDER and it's only 328mb.  If you're interested to try it I can send you a link in a pm.  I didn't include my retroarch folders or anything though Just the folders that aren't user specific.
> 
> 
> Edit to add system version:
> ...


Oh wow, that should definitely give me some clues at the very least!
But don't mess up your own Xbox for my sake when I don't even know if my problem is fixable! 



fringle said:


> Which drive was it that you were deleting files from?  Maybe you only need one of the partitions.


It should be D since I'm in retail mode. I skimmed through other partitions but without moving or deleting anything.



godreborn said:


> if all apps and games are crashing, that is not an option.


Durango DOES still work, as do the few other apps I've tried. It's only games that are crashing.



godreborn said:


> one option he might have is to wipe the drive by telling it to format.  when you restore the system to factory defaults, it asks you if you want to keep your games and apps.  I'm assuming it's formatting the drive.  it's pretty drastic, but xbox stores saves on cloud automatically without a subscription.


The full factory reset I've already tried deletes EVERYTHING (games, apps, local saves, captures, accounts, settings etc) but I guess it doesn't really restore every single file to the first time the console was booted.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that's is only hope.  your suggestion requires durango ftp.  if all apps and games are crashing, that is not an option.


Sometimes hope is all you have and it's gotten me out of more situations than I can count.  I fix things by doing things others normally wouldn't.  Sometimes it works sometimes not so much.  The way I see it, it can't make it any worse.


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> Oh wow, that should definitely give me some clues at the very least!
> But don't mess up your own Xbox for my sake when I don't even know if my problem is fixable!
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect.  I'm uploading the localfolder to dropbox and will send you the link shortly.  I don't have a D drive when I FTP in retail mode so hopefully the local folder has everything you need.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

the D drive is external hdd on retail mode.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 12, 2022)

Right, LOCALFOLDER is the only one I really interacted with.
That doesn't necessarily mean Retroarch hasn't created files elsewhere or Durango hasn't altered another partition's structure I guess, but still seems worth checking.

Thanks again for the files!


----------



## fringle (Jun 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the D drive is external hdd on retail mode.


Ah that makes sense if it's a media formatted drive.  Since my external is for Xbox games it doesn't show up like that.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

yeah, it's for a media formatted drive.  afaik, there's no way to access an xbox formatted drive with ftp.  not even sure of the partition for it.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 19, 2022)

After installing a lot of random games I've found that there are actually some exception to the crashing rule, such as Doom (the classic one) and Shadowrun (demo). 
In these games I can even save and load my progress as normal, so IF the game launches it works just fine, and my theory about faulty storage may be incorrect.
I've also noticed that if I go offline, the problematic games give me a black screen instead of crashing to the dashboard.

On the internet I've found a few users that seem to have the exact same issue (most games crashing to dashboard on all profiles, no overheating or shutting down), but not as a result of using Retroarch or Durango so that might have been just an extremely weird coincidence. None of them seem to have found a solution.
At this point I don't think I'll ever fix this, it's just that it's so bizzarre and perplexing I kind of wish I knew what happened.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> After installing a lot of random games I've found that there are actually some exception to the crashing rule, such as Doom (the classic one) and Shadowrun (demo).
> In these games I can even save and load my progress as normal, so IF the game launches it works just fine, and my theory about faulty storage may be incorrect.
> I've also noticed that if I go offline, the problematic games give me a black screen instead of crashing to the dashboard.
> 
> ...


your only option may be to send it in.  claim it happened after a system update, and they may fix it for free even if it's out of warranty.


----------



## fringle (Jun 19, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> After installing a lot of random games I've found that there are actually some exception to the crashing rule, such as Doom (the classic one) and Shadowrun (demo).
> In these games I can even save and load my progress as normal, so IF the game launches it works just fine, and my theory about faulty storage may be incorrect.
> I've also noticed that if I go offline, the problematic games give me a black screen instead of crashing to the dashboard.
> 
> ...


After reading this I'm curious if it may be a video mode switching issue.  What resolution and video modes are you using?  Have you by any chance another monitor or TV you can try it on to see if it follows.  If it's a 4k display try disabling 4k and see if games load in 1080p or if your tv supports it 1440p.  Try disabling auto hdr, vrr, auto low latency and using 60hz exclusively if using 120hz display.

Edit:
You can try this to reset your display settings


If there's a disc in the console, eject it.
On the console, press and hold the *Power* button on the front of the console for 10 seconds to turn off the console.
Press and hold the *Power* button and the *Eject* button until you hear a beep to turn on the console. You'll hear one beep right away and a second beep 10 seconds later. The power light will flash on before the second beep.          *Don't let go* until you hear the second beep or see the console start up in low resolution mode (the Xbox startup screen will appear slightly pixelated).
*Note*If you have an Xbox Series S or Xbox One S All-Digital Edition, press and hold the *Xbox* button  and the *Pair* button  instead, as your console doesn't have an *Eject* button.
In either case, this will start up your console in low resolution mode (640 × 480).
To change this setting, press the *Xbox* button  on your controller to open the guide. Go to *Profile & system* > *Settings* > *General* > *TV & display options*, and then select the resolution that you want from the options under *Display*. For more info, see:
How to change the display resolution for your TV on Xbox

If you're required to complete these steps on every startup, change your TV connection to HDMI as shown in step 3 on the section below, "Your screen is blank, and you use an AVR in your setup."


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> your only option may be to send it in.  claim it happened after a system update, and they may fix it for free even if it's out of warranty.


The warranty lasts another year and a half (I'm in Europe) but I'm a bit worried they could complain that I installed Retroarch and modified some files.
Also I've read multiple times about people having their consoles sent back unrepaied and not having a great experience with Microsoft's assistance but I guess I'll have to try my luck sooner or later.



fringle said:


> After reading this I'm curious if it may be a video mode switching issue.  What resolution and video modes are you using?  Have you by any chance another monitor or TV you can try it on to see if it follows.  If it's a 4k display try disabling 4k and see if games load in 1080p or if your tv supports it 1440p.  Try disabling auto hdr, vrr, auto low latency and using 60hz exclusively if using 120hz display.


I don't have a 4K TV where I'm staying now so most options are already unavailable and the rest had no effect. I'll try the low-res thing though.


----------



## fringle (Jun 20, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> The warranty lasts another year and a half (I'm in Europe) but I'm a bit worried they could complain that I installed Retroarch and modified some files.
> Also I've read multiple times about people having their consoles sent back unrepaied and not having a great experience with Microsoft's assistance but I guess I'll have to try my luck sooner or later.
> 
> 
> I don't have a 4K TV where I'm staying now so most options are already unavailable and the rest had no effect. I'll try the low-res thing though.


That sounds like a good idea.  Even though you don't have a 4k tv right now the option to allow 4k may still be checked in display settings and could be a reason that games are loading to a black screen.  As they are switching their internal resolution and your tv is unable to display the image.  This could be why older games that don't natively support higher resolutions such as 4k are working as there would be no need to upscale the image.  I could be way off but it seems like it could be plausible.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 21, 2022)

Even in low resolution mode the games that launch and the ones that don't are exactly the same.

Speaking of which, I've found a few more games that work and they all seem to share low hardware requirements. None with high fidelity graphics and large install size have worked so far.

If it's a problem with the graphics card it would still make sense that switching account has no effect and cloud gaming works normally, but it's not something I can solve on my own so I think I'll just call Microsoft next month.


----------



## fringle (Jun 22, 2022)

Ark9 said:


> Even in low resolution mode the games that launch and the ones that don't are exactly the same.
> 
> Speaking of which, I've found a few more games that work and they all seem to share low hardware requirements. None with high fidelity graphics and large install size have worked so far.
> 
> If it's a problem with the graphics card it would still make sense that switching account has no effect and cloud gaming works normally, but it's not something I can solve on my own so I think I'll just call Microsoft next month.


It's a very strange problem indeed.  I doubt it's a problem with the graphics card per say as it's an apu(cpu/gpu combined in one die) and if that were the case the system wouldn't play anything or boot for that matter.  That's why I was curious if it might be the monitor/tv rather than the xbox.  Very strange that this happened after using retroarch as well.  I'm still thinking if it's not the display itself the problem lies in the software at some level.  Have you by any chance reinstalled retroarch and just reset retroarch to it's default settings and see if that might trigger something.  Maybe it's stuck in DX11 mode and unable to switch when games require DX12.


----------



## Ark9 (Jun 24, 2022)

fringle said:


> Have you by any chance reinstalled retroarch and just reset retroarch to it's default settings and see if that might trigger something.  Maybe it's stuck in DX11 mode and unable to switch when games require DX12.


When I try to reset the default setting in Retroarch's main menu, it freezes (not the whole OS, just the app). It did the same the first time I installed it too, before I reset the console (but apart from that it seemed to run without issue, I could emulate games etc). I have no idea why or if it's related.


----------

